# Banff Canmore in January



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

its a bit cold in jan/feb but there will be snow and most of the runs should be open by that time. canmore is close to all the resorts, probably about 20 min from sunshine, 40 min from louise (roughly).


----------

